# my very first engine a CO2 V-twin



## dmartine1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello guys, I`ll take the plunge, here is my first engine, based on David Kerzel drawings.

It was fun to build and most interesting, it ran the first time I hooked it up! Call it beginner`s luck? Perhaps 

http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/g1Non0322.htm

PS: If it is not okay to post links to another forum ... please don`t shoot me! Just let me know and I'll try to post pictures directly here.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice work posting a link is just fine. we will not shoot you delete you, or turn you into a female Eskimo with 7 dependents. 
Attaching pics to a post is OK but does take up server space. 
a little trick is to copy and past an image location like this



> ]http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/IMG2007/Denis_Martineau_Mini_V2-16.JPG


then highlight the link and click on the image icon. it will look like this. 







But what you did is fine.
Tin


----------



## kvom (Sep 10, 2009)

A nice one. I tried to build one scaled up 3x and was defeated by the laws of nature. Dave's plans are first-rate.


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 10, 2009)

looks good, I have the plans for that one, I was going to run it off steam.
One day after the hundred other projects I have started.
-B-


----------



## phlegmatic (Dec 14, 2009)

kvom  said:
			
		

> A nice one. I tried to build one scaled up 3x and was *defeated by the laws of nature*. Dave's plans are first-rate.



How so? 

Is this motor good for steam too?


----------



## kvom (Dec 14, 2009)

phlegmatic  said:
			
		

> How so?



The issue with scaling is that as the area of the valve ball increases as the square of the diameter and thus so does the force required to open the valve. It would require a quite massive flywheel to have enough momentum. If you leave the ball at the original size then there is not enough gas entering the cylinder.


----------



## phlegmatic (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting! How about fitting a regulator?


----------

